# Santos de Cartier, WSSA0009 vs WSSA0018, Same watch?



## DareMightyThings (Jul 9, 2020)

I've been looking into getting a Cartier Santos de Cartier (Large size, w/ date, white dial) and have found listings that show the model number as either WSSA0009 or WSSA0018. The US Cartier site shows WSSA0018, while the English version of the international site shows WSSA0009.

The WSSA0009 also seems to be found more frequently for sale on the forums.

Is there any difference at all between these two models?


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Look the same.

I wonder whether one comes included with a leather strap in addition to the stainless steel bracelet, whereas one comes only with the stainless steel bracelet.


----------



## Yashio (Apr 18, 2013)

The difference is in the strap and deployant clasp. 


machlo said:


> It looks like they changed clasp quite significantly.
> From jomashop:
> Old references (WSSA0010 and WSSA0009):
> 
> ...


----------



## DareMightyThings (Jul 9, 2020)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## markfoto40 (Jan 14, 2020)

Yashio said:


> The difference is in the strap and deployant clasp.


Was wondering the same. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## DareMightyThings (Jul 9, 2020)

I just posted some additional observations (and summarized others) on the other thread.



DareMightyThings said:


> A couple more observations, as I just received my Santos with the older style clasp.
> 
> *OId Style Clasp (2018-2019?)*
> 
> ...


----------



## markfoto40 (Jan 14, 2020)

DareMightyThings said:


> I just posted some additional observations (and summarized others) on the other thread.


Cool, thanks for pointing this other thread out. Great information. Cheers


----------



## SWD (Oct 23, 2020)

DareMightyThings said:


> I just posted some additional observations (and summarized others) on the other thread.


The new straps do come with a quick release spring bar.


----------



## thechancellor (Dec 8, 2020)

thank for the info so for the 2 tone which is the newest one with strap upgrades. I want to make sure I get the upgraded model.

Cartier Santos De Cartier Large* w2sa0009 or w2sa0006*


----------

